# Which Harness Do You Prefer?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli hates the current harness I have. I'm going to have to try some different approaches to get her used to one, and I even thought I would try a different harness to see if this helps. Karli gets agressive when I try to put her harness on her. She growls, bites at the leash and goes berserk. It's hard to describe her behavior with the harness on, but she looks like a bull at the rodeo. I can't tell if she's really scared or throwing a temper tantrum. Her current harness is a Dogo brand and is very soft. It doesn't look uncomfortable at all. I'm going to have to get her leash trained very fast as I saw two red-tailed hawks flying overhead yesterday and today at 10:00 a.m. there was a coyote in the field next to the house.







Here's a link to the harness I currently have:

Dogo Harness

Joy


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Its difficult to find a compromise between what the dog prefers and what you prefer. I prefer Bella's buddy belt harness because if I absolutely had to yank her up (hope that never happens) that one wouldn't even pinch her. She would probably think I picked her up. However, Bella prefers a simple slip on harness I found at glamour dog. She steps into it willingly and happily, but goes to the other side of the room if the Buddy Belt harness is out. I finally just decided to go with the one Bella prefers and keep extra alert outside. Good luck finding what you need








I posted images of the two I have in my gallery in case you want to look. Bella likes the pink one, though hers is actually black with a red heart.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Does the Dogo harness go over the head when you put it on? I had a harness that slipped over the head and then buckled under the chest. Bella hated that one and I finally figured out that she didn't like me pulling it over her head to get it on and off. Now she only wears harness dresses.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My three wear harness vests. They are secure and they look good too! I can even lift them up by the leash if I have to - sometimes I do this to get them in or out of the car easily. They just velcro on (very strong velcro) and voila - they're ready to go! Quick, easy and safe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love Sparkey's harness. It is a step in harness. so all I do is lay it on the floor and I just have to put his feet in it and grab the 2 ends and buckle on top. no struggling at all. I got mine here

She is very nice and you don't have to buy the leash with it. She will custom make it for you and you can choose any fabric she has on the site. I like the retractable leashes that I just get from petco or somewhere.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That harness does look a bit much--maybe she doesn't like the size of it. I would suggest a step-in harness, you just put their feet in the holes and it buckles over their back. I use a silk one I had custom made from a member here (chattiesmom) and I am very happy with it. It's thinner and lighter than his old step in, and because it's silk it doesn't cause that matting under the legs. I've also had to pull him up quickly with that harness (an exuberant Bernese mountain dog came running up wanting to play LOL), and it held up just fine.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

How old is she?

When Molly was under 7 months old every time I put the harness on her she went nuts- just like you described. She would howl, bite the leash, struggle, and then lay down and would refuse to get up. It's slowly getting better, but she is one year old and refuses to walk on her leash outside of our backyard and house! It is so frustrating. 

For Molly I have a DoGo harness similar to the one you showed and this one. For Wilson I use theLuxury Harness. I love this step in harness, it is soft, fairly small, doesn't mat his hair, and comes in fantastic colors. Sadly, it doesn't come small enough for Molly.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

USE A STEP IN HARNESS FOR BACI
I GOT MINE AT TRIXIEANDPEANUT.COM 
THEY SEEM TO HAVE THE MOST ,AND BEST LOOKING
GOOD LUCK


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Does the Dogo harness go over the head when you put it on? I had a harness that slipped over the head and then buckled under the chest. Bella hated that one and I finally figured out that she didn't like me pulling it over her head to get it on and off. Now she only wears harness dresses.[/B]




Yes, I have to slip the harness over the head. This could be part of the problem. 




Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The others have given good advice so I will only add a training tip.....try to make putting the harness on her a true treat....offer her a treat...maybe even rename the harness....(I call Sassy's harness her necklace







) Tell her how pretty she looks and immediately take her out for a quick short walk. Maltese love to be praised and they love to please you. So make the act of putting on the harness a very positive experience and you will be ahead of the game.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> How old is she?
> 
> When Molly was under 7 months old every time I put the harness on her she went nuts- just like you described. She would howl, bite the leash, struggle, and then lay down and would refuse to get up. It's slowly getting better, but she is one year old and refuses to walk on her leash outside of our backyard and house! It is so frustrating.
> 
> For Molly I have a DoGo harness similar to the one you showed and this one. For Wilson I use theLuxury Harness. I love this step in harness, it is soft, fairly small, doesn't mat his hair, and comes in fantastic colors. Sadly, it doesn't come small enough for Molly.[/B]





Karli is twelve weeks old.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346211
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! That explains it!







Just keep putting it on her every day and give her a treat each time she wears it and like Sassy's mommy said tell her how pretty she is and what a good girl she is. For a week just put the harness on her and leave it on for a increasing periods of time. Once she is more comfortable with it, attach the leash and just hold the end- don't try to walk her yet, you will have to work up to that. 

I think your harness is fine- I have almost the exact one, and it's very nice and isn't too big or bulky on my Papillon who is only 3 lbs. It's a very comfy harness- and although it slips over the head it's very simple to put on. 

I think your girl might be a bit like my Molly- fiesty and head strong!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a nylon step-in harness for Lily. I have to hold her to get it on (she squirms and tries to play with it), but it works great


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I also use the step-in harness. I really prefer them to the others I have tried. Cameo is a bitty thing at 3.5 pounds, so I had trouble finding the right size for her. I finaly found it in a pet-store in Canada when I was staying in Montreal. 

I am curious, do you ever put shirts or dresses on her? How does she react to that? 

I also want to echo the comments on training her to accept the harness. Start slowly. Praise and treat a lot. Tell her how cute she looks when she is all ready to go. My guys love their harnesses because they associate them with the car (we usually use them with the seat belts in the car). If you can help her to associate the harness with positive things she may accept it better.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Currently I'm using an "H" harness, nylon. Initially, Ollie had never liked putting his head through it to get it on, but once it's on, he's fine. These days he's good about it. It's just new to her to have something around her body. I'd do like the others said and associate putting it on with treats, etc. These guys are still little and are still learning--she'll get it!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I use a Puppia harness. It's soft and has one buckle
I have to snap. It does go over their head but I have
let them know they have no options but to comply.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi!
There is another post about harnesses....very extensive with pictures. Here is the link.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=12982&hl=

This is the haress that we prefer. It is good looking, easy to put on and off, and is nice and soft. The Boyz have one in red and another in black. It is made by EZHarness. I got it at a small doggie boutique store.*


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol... that reminded me of when I started leash training my girls. They used to attack the leash and hold their leashes in their teeth the whole time we'd walk... and we weren't taking short walks.

Tiffy, pausing while wrestling with her evil back snake... she's like "what, you want me to walk?"









I think that giving her treats will get both of you over the hump as well. And I think it's good to get her used to it asap and always use it if you're in an area like I am (and it sounds like you are... we too have brush wolves, coyotes, raccoons, red-tailed hawks, etc.). Mine were given too much freedom and are now too confident/independent off leash and cannot be trusted. If I let them out off leash and they decide something interests them in the bushes more than my treats or attention, they run away and ignore me and don't come back until they're good and ready and covered in burrs or have a mouthful of mouse, etc... luckily we haven't had worse. They do chase animals--any animals. Zora chased away a herd of 5 or so adult white-tailed deer that were grazing next to the house recently... all 6 pounds of her.







Maybe a maltese wouldn't do this though... I think my morkies are pretty yorkie-like in their behaviour. 

I think your harness style isn't likely a problem... she's just not sure what to think of it yet and going bonkers like my girls did at first. Be patient... she's probably thinking something along the lines of "OMG, what's on my back? Don't you see it?! It isn't supposed to be there! Grrr... get off!"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Today I visited our brand new sparkly Petsmart. It has a Pet Hotel, Grooming facility and Vet office all inclusive inside the building. I also noticed they are much more organized and it's easier to find whatever you may be seeking. While I was there browsing I saw the cutest new harnesses made of suede cloth in both pink and blue. THey looked very similar to the ones in the G W Little catalog but MUCH LESS expensive. I have one from GW and I love it for both Cosy and Toy. You might check those out too.


----------

